# This Is Sad



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

http://elitedaily.com/news/world/te...e-kids-blown-50-feet-air-strong-winds/594795/??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (13/5/14)

HOLY........... This is like one serious freak accident!


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

Hectic!!! Shame man, that must've been horrifying for the kids and all the bystanders! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

